# bluetooth doesn't work anymore

## momesana

Bluetooth doesn't work anymore on my system. when booting it tells me following:

udevd-event[6471]: run_program: exec of program ´/lib/udev/bluetooth.sh´ failed.

Any Ideas?

thanx in advance

p.s. the mentioned bluetooth.sh script does not exist ...

----------

## scoon

Well, 

Can you tell more about your system.  What have you upgraded recently ?  Did bluetooth work before the upgrade ?  Any relevant log postings? dmesg ?

-scoon

----------

## momesana

 *scoon wrote:*   

> Well, 
> 
> Can you tell more about your system.  What have you upgraded recently ?  Did bluetooth work before the upgrade ?  Any relevant log postings? dmesg ?
> 
> -scoon

 

Yes, Bluetooth worked without any problems for over a year and yes, I have upgraded many packages, including Xorg and KDE to the newest versions (testing version) but the actual packages are still from the stable branch.

thanx

==============

emerge info:

==============

localhost files # emerge --info

Portage 2.1_pre10-r5 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.4.5, glibc-2.3.6-r3, 2.6.15-reiser4-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.15-reiser4-r1 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2400+

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2, 2.4.2

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-mtune=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/ /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/eselect/compiler /etc/gconf /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-mtune=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig candy distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/"

LANG="de_DE@euro"

LC_ALL="de_DE@euro"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 3dnow 3dnowext X a52 acpi alsa apache2 apm arts asf avi berkdb bidi bitmap-fonts bluetooth cli crypt cups dbus dga dlloader doc dri dv dvd dvdread eds emboss encode fame flash foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 imlib innodb ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde kdeenablefinal kdexdeltas libg++ libwww lzo mad mikmod mjpeg mmx mmxext motif mp3 mpeg musicbrainz ncurses nls nptl nsplugin ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl pic png pppd python qt quicktime readline real reflection sdl session spell spl sse ssl subtitles svg tcpd theora tidy truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode v4l vcd vidix visualization vorbis win32codecs xcomposite xine xml2 xmms xorg xpm xv zlib elibc_glibc input_devices_evdev input_devices_mouse input_devices_keyboard input_devices_joystick kernel_linux linguas_de userland_GNU video_cards_nv video_cards_nvidia video_cards_fbdev video_cards_vesa"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

====================

dmesg

====================

localhost files # dmesg

Linux version 2.6.15-reiser4-r1 (root@localhost) (gcc version 3.4.5 (Gentoo 3.4.5, ssp-3.4.5-1.0, pie-8.7.9)) #12 PREEMPT Thu Apr 20 12:50:18 CEST 2006

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000002fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000002fff0000 - 000000002fff8000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000002fff8000 - 0000000030000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffee0000 - 00000000fff00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fffc0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

767MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 196592

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 192496 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 AMI                                   ) @ 0x000faae0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 AMIINT SiS740XX 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000b) @ 0x2fff0000

ACPI: FADT (v001 AMIINT SiS740XX 0x00000011 MSFT 0x0100000b) @ 0x2fff0030

ACPI: MADT (v001 AMIINT SiS740XX 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000b) @ 0x2fff00c0

ACPI: DSDT (v001    SiS      748 0x00000100 MSFT 0x0100000d) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:8 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 20, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 high edge)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 low level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 40000000 (gap: 30000000:cec00000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda2 idebus=66 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1280x1024-32@60  splash=silent,fadein,theme:livecd-2005.1 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

ide_setup: idebus=66

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c045a000 soft=c0459000

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 65536 bytes)

Detected 2000.455 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 773524k/786368k available (2437k kernel code, 12200k reserved, 797k data, 168k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4004.75 BogoMIPS (lpj=8009515)

Security Framework v1.0.0 initialized

Capability LSM initialized

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000020 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2400+ stepping 01

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 1514k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfdb31, last bus=2

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050902

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: Power Resource [URP1] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [URP2] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [FDDP] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [LPTP] (off)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 *12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 10 devices

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: cdd00000-cfefffff

  PREFETCH window: bda00000-cdbfffff

Machine check exception polling timer started.

Loading Reiser4. See www.namesys.com for a description of Reiser4.

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

Initializing Cryptographic API

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

vesafb: unrecognized option mtrr

vesafb: NVidia Corporation, NV11 Board, Chip Rev B2 (OEM: NVidia)

vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:c4a0

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00cc4e5, set palette = c00cc56a

vesafb: pmi: ports = b4c3 b503 ba03 c003 c103 c403 c503 c603 c703 c803 c903 cc03 ce03 cf03 d003 d103 d203 d303 d403 d503 da03 ff03

vesafb: VBIOS/hardware supports DDC2 transfers

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 75 Hz, hf = 81 kHz, clk = 140 MHz

vesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=3000

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x64

fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'livecd-2005.1'

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xc0000000, mapped to 0xf0880000, using 7500k, total 65536k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.0 20040925

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

PNP: PS/2 controller doesn't have AUX irq; using default 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:07: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

sis900.c: v1.08.08 Jan. 22 2005

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:04.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

0000:00:04.0: Realtek RTL8201 PHY transceiver found at address 1.

0000:00:04.0: Using transceiver found at address 1 as default

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

eth0: SiS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet at 0xd400, IRQ 16, 00:0b:6a:45:47:8f.

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

PPP Deflate Compression module registered

PPP BSD Compression module registered

NET: Registered protocol family 24

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 66MHz system bus speed for PIO modes

SIS5513: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:02.5

SIS5513: chipset revision 1

SIS5513: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

SIS5513: SiS 962/963 MuTIOL IDE UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xff00-0xff07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xff08-0xff0f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: WDC WD1200JB-00EVA0, ATA DISK drive

hdb: SAMSUNG SP2014N, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: ARTEC WRR-52X 1.13 20021212, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4163B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 1024KiB

hda: 234441648 sectors (120034 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3

hdb: max request size: 1024KiB

hdb: 390721968 sectors (200049 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=24321/255/63, UDMA(100)

hdb: cache flushes supported

 hdb: hdb1 hdb2

hdc: ATAPI 52X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdd: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:03.3[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: EHCI Host Controller

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:03.3

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: irq 17, io mem 0xcffff000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

ip_conntrack version 2.4 (6143 buckets, 49144 max) - 212 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

ACPI wakeup devices:

PCI0 PS2K UAR1 USB1 USB2 USB3 EHCI  LAN  MDM

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

VFS: Mounted root (reiser4 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 168k freed

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 0

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

SCSI subsystem initialized

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:03.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: irq 18, io mem 0xcfffc000

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:03.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: irq 19, io mem 0xcfffd000

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:03.2[C] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: irq 20, io mem 0xcfffe000

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 2-3: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 Kernel Module  1.0-8756  Wed Mar 29 14:26:26 PST 2006

usb 3-1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

input: Logitech USB RECEIVER as /class/input/input1

input: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech USB RECEIVER] on usb-0000:00:03.1-1

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7 [PCSPP(,...)]

lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).

usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

Linux video capture interface: v1.00

quickcam: QuickCam USB camera found (driver version QuickCam USB 0.6.4 $Date: 2006/05/06 03:00:26 $)

quickcam: Kernel:2.6.15-reiser4-r1 bus:2 class:FF subclass:FF vendor:046D product:0870

quickcam: Sensor HDCS-1020 detected

quickcam: Registered device: /dev/video0

usbcore: registered new driver quickcam

Bluetooth: Core ver 2.8

NET: Registered protocol family 31

Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: HCI USB driver ver 2.9

usbcore: registered new driver hci_usb

ReiserFS: hda3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda3: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda3: journal params: device hda3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda3: checking transaction log (hda3)

ReiserFS: hda3: replayed 8 transactions in 0 seconds

ReiserFS: hda3: Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS: hdb1: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hdb1: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hdb1: journal params: device hdb1, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hdb1: checking transaction log (hdb1)

ReiserFS: hdb1: replayed 1 transactions in 0 seconds

ReiserFS: hdb1: Using r5 hash to sort names

Adding 524280k swap on /mnt/swapfile.  Priority:-1 extents:85 across:4008920k

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

Linux Tulip driver version 1.1.13 (May 11, 2002)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0c.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

tulip0:  MII transceiver #1 config 3100 status 7849 advertising 05e1.

tulip0:  MII transceiver #2 config 1000 status 7849 advertising 05e1.

tulip0:  MII transceiver #3 config 1000 status 7849 advertising 05e1.

tulip0:  MII transceiver #4 config 1000 status 7849 advertising 05e1.

eth1: ADMtek Comet rev 17 at 0001c800, 00:C0:26:C0:6D:91, IRQ 21.

eth0: Media Link On 100mbps full-duplex

Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.8

Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.6

fbsplash: console 1 using theme 'livecd-2005.1'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 1

fbsplash: console 2 using theme 'livecd-2005.1'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 2

fbsplash: console 3 using theme 'livecd-2005.1'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 3

fbsplash: console 4 using theme 'livecd-2005.1'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 4

fbsplash: console 5 using theme 'livecd-2005.1'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 5

fbsplash: console 6 using theme 'livecd-2005.1'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 6

fbsplash: console 7 using theme 'livecd-2005.1'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 7

fbsplash: console 8 using theme 'livecd-2005.1'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 8

fbsplash: console 9 using theme 'livecd-2005.1'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 9

fbsplash: console 10 using theme 'livecd-2005.1'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 10

----------

## scoon

Next time just post the relevant parts of dmesg.  I am running sys-fs/udev-087 ebuild.  Here is a copy of my /lib/udev/bluetooth.sh:

```

#!/bin/sh

#

# bluetooth.sh: udev external RUN script

#

# Copyright 2005-2006 Henrik Brix Andersen <brix@gentoo.org>

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

script=/etc/init.d/bluetooth

# Find out where sysfs is mounted. Exit if not available

sysfs=`grep -F sysfs /proc/mounts | awk '{print $2}'`

if [ "$sysfs" = "" ]; then

    echo "sysfs is required"

    exit 1

fi

if [ ! -d $sysfs/class/bluetooth/hci[0-9]* ]; then

    if $script --quiet status; then

        $script stop

    fi

else

    if ! $script --quiet status; then

        $script start

    fi

fi

```

My box isn't that much different than yours so you may start w/ trying to re-emerge udev and see if that helps you.  Also give revdep-rebuild -p a go and see that all your libs are in order.

-scoon

----------

## nytr8

Im not sure if this is the right place to post this but i need some help i get the message

 rfcomm_tty_ioctl : TIOCGSERIAL is not supported in 'dmesg | tail' , the wvdial throws up an error like cannot open /dev/rfcomm0

and it halts there , The steps that ive done before that are .. hcid , rfcomm bind 0 <btdev_addr> 1 , im able to l2ping the device , even sdptool DUN | grep Chan , shows me that its bound to Channel 1 . But after all that i get the error, when running wvdial , i made sure all the ppp modules were loaded up.

 I hope what ive mentioned above is clear enough to describe the issue.  :Embarassed:  .

----------

## bandreabis

UP? Did momesana resolve?

I'm in the same problem.

Andrea

----------

## scoon

 *nytr8 wrote:*   

> Im not sure if this is the right place to post this but i need some help i get the message
> 
>  rfcomm_tty_ioctl : TIOCGSERIAL is not supported in 'dmesg | tail' , the wvdial throws up an error like cannot open /dev/rfcomm0
> 
> and it halts there , The steps that ive done before that are .. hcid , rfcomm bind 0 <btdev_addr> 1 , im able to l2ping the device , even sdptool DUN | grep Chan , shows me that its bound to Channel 1 . But after all that i get the error, when running wvdial , i made sure all the ppp modules were loaded up.
> ...

 

I don't use my bluetooth phone for a modem, only for keyboard/mouse.  But, sometimes things not with insufficient perms return odd errors.  Have you tried wvdial as root ?

-scoon

----------

## momesana

 *scoon wrote:*   

> Next time just post the relevant parts of dmesg.  I am running sys-fs/udev-087 ebuild.  Here is a copy of my /lib/udev/bluetooth.sh:
> 
> ```
> 
> #!/bin/sh
> ...

 

I reemerged udev but it didn't install the bluetooth.sh script.  :Sad:  .

Can you run equery b bluetooth.sh to see if the bluetooth.sh script really belongs to the udev package?

Thanx in advance

momesana

p.s. I run udev 087 too.

----------

## scoon

good call, 

as it does NOT belong to udev

```
equery b bluetooth.sh

[ Searching for file(s) bluetooth.sh in *... ]

net-wireless/bluez-utils-2.25-r1 (/lib/udev/bluetooth.sh)
```

-scoon

----------

## momesana

 *scoon wrote:*   

> good call, 
> 
> as it does NOT belong to udev
> 
> ```
> ...

 

That's pretty wierd. I just recompiled bluez-utils and there is no such file as can be seen below. And equery b bluetooth.sh also returns nothing. My version of bluez-utils is 2.24.

```

localhost momesana # equery b bluetooth.sh

[ Searching for file(s) bluetooth.sh in *... ]

localhost momesana #    

```

Here the merge process 

```

emerge bluez-utils:

...

>>> Merging net-wireless/bluez-utils-2.24 to /

--- /etc/

--- /etc/bluetooth/

>>> /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf

>>> /etc/bluetooth/pin

>>> /etc/bluetooth/pin-helper

>>> /etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf

--- /etc/dbus-1/

--- /etc/dbus-1/system.d/

>>> /etc/dbus-1/system.d/bluez-hcid.conf

--- /etc/hotplug/

--- /etc/hotplug/usb/

>>> /etc/hotplug/usb/bcm203x

>>> /etc/hotplug/usb/bcm203x.usermap

--- /etc/conf.d/

>>> /etc/conf.d/bluetooth

--- /etc/init.d/

>>> /etc/init.d/bluetooth

--- /usr/

--- /usr/bin/

>>> /usr/bin/bluepin

>>> /usr/bin/ciptool

>>> /usr/bin/dfutool

>>> /usr/bin/dund

>>> /usr/bin/hcitool

>>> /usr/bin/hidd

>>> /usr/bin/l2ping

>>> /usr/bin/pand

>>> /usr/bin/rfcomm

>>> /usr/bin/sdptool

--- /usr/lib/

--- /usr/lib/alsa-lib/

>>> /usr/lib/alsa-lib/libasound_module_pcm_a2dp.la

>>> /usr/lib/alsa-lib/libasound_module_pcm_a2dp.so

>>> /usr/lib/alsa-lib/libasound_module_pcm_headset.la

>>> /usr/lib/alsa-lib/libasound_module_pcm_headset.so

--- /usr/lib/cups/

--- /usr/lib/cups/backend/

>>> /usr/lib/cups/backend/bluetooth

--- /usr/sbin/

>>> /usr/sbin/avctrl

>>> /usr/sbin/hciattach

>>> /usr/sbin/hciconfig

>>> /usr/sbin/hcid

>>> /usr/sbin/hcisecfilter

>>> /usr/sbin/hid2hci

>>> /usr/sbin/ppporc

>>> /usr/sbin/sdpd

--- /usr/share/

--- /usr/share/doc/

--- /usr/share/doc/bluez-utils-2.24/

>>> /usr/share/doc/bluez-utils-2.24/AUTHORS.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/bluez-utils-2.24/ChangeLog.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/bluez-utils-2.24/README.gz

--- /usr/share/man/

--- /usr/share/man/man1/

>>> /usr/share/man/man1/ciptool.1.gz

>>> /usr/share/man/man1/dfutool.1.gz

>>> /usr/share/man/man1/dund.1.gz

>>> /usr/share/man/man1/hcitool.1.gz

>>> /usr/share/man/man1/hidd.1.gz

>>> /usr/share/man/man1/l2ping.1.gz

>>> /usr/share/man/man1/pand.1.gz

>>> /usr/share/man/man1/rfcomm.1.gz

>>> /usr/share/man/man1/sdptool.1.gz

--- /usr/share/man/man5/

>>> /usr/share/man/man5/hcid.conf.5.gz

--- /usr/share/man/man8/

>>> /usr/share/man/man8/avctrl.8.gz

>>> /usr/share/man/man8/hciattach.8.gz

>>> /usr/share/man/man8/hciconfig.8.gz

>>> /usr/share/man/man8/hcid.8.gz

>>> /usr/share/man/man8/hid2hci.8.gz

>>> /usr/share/man/man8/sdpd.8.gz

--- /var/

--- /var/lib/

--- /var/lib/bluetooth/

>>> Safely unmerging already-installed instance...

...

```

Any Ideas?

----------

## scoon

Hey there, 

I am using ~x86 bluez ebuilds.

```
equery l -p bluez-utils

[ Searching for package 'bluez-utils' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [ ~] net-wireless/bluez-utils-2.25-r1 (0)

 * Portage tree (/usr/portage)

[-P-] [  ] net-wireless/bluez-utils-2.19 (0)

[-P-] [ ~] net-wireless/bluez-utils-2.21 (0)

[-P-] [ ~] net-wireless/bluez-utils-2.22 (0)

[-P-] [  ] net-wireless/bluez-utils-2.22-r1 (0)

[-P-] [  ] net-wireless/bluez-utils-2.24 (0)

[-P-] [ ~] net-wireless/bluez-utils-2.25 (0)
```

give that a try.

-scoon

----------

## momesana

 *scoon wrote:*   

> Hey there, 
> 
> I am using ~x86 bluez ebuilds.
> 
> -scoon

 

Ok, I found the solution to that annoying problem. This issue shows up when the udev useflag is missing. Adding udev to USE="..." in /etc/make.conf or appending

```

net-wireless/bluez-utils udev

```

to the  /etc/portage/package.use file solves it. I gotta go through the useflags one of these days and add/remove some of them...

Thank you for your help.

 :Smile: 

----------

## scoon

doh, USE flags bite again !!!!

-scoon

----------

## momesana

 *scoon wrote:*   

> doh, USE flags bite again !!!!
> 
> -scoon

 

The whole trouble started after the "automatic" useflags have been removed. Actually everyone upgrading from portage 2.0x to 2.1 has to go over the available useflags and add those that were previously implicitly enabled. ... Nonetheless this was a good move. They were a little confusing and took controll from the user.

----------

## scoon

I certainly agree, just couldn't typing out my best Homer !!!!

-scoon

----------

